
In 2 Months Lollipop will be the dominant Android SDK version - igravious
http://www.appbrain.com/stats/top-android-sdk-versions
======
laveur
And yet their latest OS won't... Google and all of the OEM's need to get their
act together and fix the OS update cycle...

